# Safety Glasses with magnifiers



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I am doing weekend work in a plant that requires us to wear safety goggles. Does someone sell safety magnifiers off the shelf ? I see there are Bi-focal ones also.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Check out (rxsafety.com)
I have prescription, progressive lense, safety glasses made by them. Not sure if they have "Cheaters" on the shelf.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Orr safety has em. 
http://www.orrsafety.com/Catalog/OR...ort=byname&selectedfacets=Type~Safety Readers


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I wear Foster Grant readers available from Target. Wear those under your goggles.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

dronai said:


> I am doing weekend work in a plant that requires us to wear safety goggles. Does someone sell safety magnifiers off the shelf ? I see there are Bi-focal ones also.


Walmart sells them. I have some of the wrap around style. They work well for me.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Menards and HD carry them in 1.50-2.50. Olympic makes them with the diopter in the top as well as the bottom of the lenses. Real handy when working over-head.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty much any good place you can buy safety glasses has them. I have a pair, a few places around me keep several styles and strengths in stock.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I don't have time to order online for saturday.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Our local supply houses sell them


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

dronai said:


> I am doing weekend work in a plant that requires us to wear safety goggles. Does someone sell safety magnifiers off the shelf ? I see there are Bi-focal ones also.


lowes and home depot sell bi-focals


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Global-Vision-Eyewear-Escort-Glasses/dp/B001924G8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368089768&sr=8-1&keywords=safety+glasses+that+fit+over+prescription+glasses


----------

